# UFC 97: Silva vs Leites



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

UFC 97: APRIL 18, 2009
venue: Bell Centre in Montreal, Canada



*Main Card*
Middleweight Championship bout: Anderson Silva vs. Thales Leites
Light Heavyweight bout: Chuck Liddell vs. Mauricio Rua 
Light Heavyweight bout: Luiz Cane vs. Steve Cantwell
Light Heavyweight bout: Brian Stann vs. Krzysztof Soszynski
Middleweight bout: Denis Kang vs. Xavier Foupa-Pokam

*Preliminary Card*
Middleweight bout: David Loiseau vs. Ed Herman 
Lightweight bout: Matt Wiman vs. Sam Stout
Middleweight bout: Jason MacDonald vs. Nate Quarry 
Welterweight bout: Ryo Chonan vs. TJ Grant
Lightweight bout: David Bielkheden vs. Mark Bocek


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Nickos, its not stickied...

A good main event and co-main event.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Hey Nickos, its not stickied...
> 
> A good main event and co-main event.


All fixed . Thanks bud


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

woot, war shogun


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I am actually very interested in this main event. It'll be interesting to see what Thales does differently than the rest.

And all the people who have it on their clipboards, ready to paste, 'Anderson by fatality...BWAHAHAH!'. Don't even bother cause it isn't going to happen.

Liddell vs Rua I could give a shit about. 2 fighters that really uninterest me. But I will however jizz in my shorts if Rua KO's Liddell worse than Rashad did. (If that's possible)

Look forwad to it none the less. Montreal is getting a real treat here and hopefully this time, noone runs away from their opponent in their home country. Loiseau, I'm looking at you. :confused04:


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

This fight is probably two years too soon for Thales. I can't understand why the UFC would risk derailing a young guy with so much potential.:dunno:
I'm hoping that Thales can leave the cage without any serious injuries or a "Franklin" nose.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I am going with my boy Silva. He is going to want to prove something because so many people were disappointed with his last performance.

Shogun and Chuck isn't a fight I really care about anymore but I really want Shogun to win not only cause he is on my FFL but he is also one of my fav fighters.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

So is Silva Vs Leites for sure the main event?? If I were a betting man Id say Liddell Vs Shogun was the main event.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I wouldn't bet against Silva with someone elses money.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

I really hope Lidell beats Shogun. I know Lidell isn the same guy but I really think he will KO Shogun after the way he looked against Coleman.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Negative1 said:


> I am actually very interested in this main event. It'll be interesting to see what Thales does differently than the rest.
> 
> And all the people who have it on their clipboards, ready to paste, 'Anderson by fatality...BWAHAHAH!'. Don't even bother cause it isn't going to happen.
> 
> ...


'Anderson by fatality...BWAHAHAH!'.

That's about the ending of this fight , you never no he could always sub him out. Silva with a win that doesnt result from an injury is always nice, and then breaking the record for longest streak in the UFC and equaling the most amount of defences with Tito (and maybe Hughes).

Anyway Silva should beat him pretty good, Silva has vsed a lot better wrestlers in Hendo and Marquadt and he handled both of them (that switch on Nate is the sickest thing ever) . Thales is pretty similiar to Lutter, Michael Jordan BJJ, but not so great in the cardio department (obv Thales>Lutter but he still struggles), but i do think Lutter has a better top game then Thales, from memory. In all i see Silva winning by KO or Sub, but moreso KO

Chuck v Shogun.....Chuck should maul Shogun based on recent performances, and you can almost guarantee that Chuck will look better, working with ATT. Shogun, if he comes into this fight with intencity and good cardio, which is possible as his is fighting the most famous MMA fighter ever can make an interesting match up. It's a shame to say that if Chuck took this into later rounds he would certainly win because Shogun used to have great cardio. I see Chuck getting a KO and its about time i saw one again. 

With Chuck winning im happy and sad, with Shogun winning im happy and sad....


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

silva by ko round 2

lidell by descision


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Leites does was Lutter almost did.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Leites does was Lutter almost did.


make weight?


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

anyone else excited to see brian stann besides me?


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Anderson's win streak is a legit record but his defences aren't. He's only defended his title 4 times. Tito and Hughes each have 5 and 9, respectively.

The 'Lutter having a better top game than Leites' comment I didn't really understand quite well. Thales is a solid competitor with decent striking skills (not knockout power but enough to hold his own) and some top level MMA JJ. Lutter has less-than-mediocre striking and sloppy JJ. His armbar on Rich was ugly. Which would explain why Rich got out of it soo easily.

Also, if you believe Anderson is going to be the best forever I think you are being just a tad naive. He stated he wants to retire in 2009 and said he has also given it his all. To me this suggests that he is being realistic about his legacy and doesn't believe that he will be on top forever neither.

I truely believe that Leites will give Anderson alot of shit in each department. Leites can take a punch.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Just because he can take a punch doesn't mean he is going to give Anderson shit in the striking department.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

And soo that automatically means the opposite?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

It means he can eat a few in order to get Silva to the ground.

I'm picking Silva to win, but this has upset written all over it in my opinion.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> And soo that automatically means the opposite?


What are you talking about? When did I say anything about being the opposite?


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

You didn't say it, that's what you were implying.

You are suggesting that Leites won't be giving Anderson shit in the striking department. My opinion is that he will become frustrated if he is unable to take him out standing. Leites might even take the Mark Coleman route and eat a knee just to get close to Silva and take him down. It's all one big possibility and I for one choose to remain optimistic.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah not going to happen, he isn't going to get frustarted because he can't KO him. Now if you would have said he was going to use his chin to get the takedown in your first post, that would make more sense but you didn't.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Deftsound said:


> anyone else excited to see brian stann besides me?


Hell yeah, Stann's a MARINE!!!! he won't play that ho shit.

Leites has the top game to give Silva trouble. If he gets Anderson down, then this is going to get quite interesting.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Anderson Silva ftw baby!


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

e-thug said:


> Hey Nickos, its not stickied...
> 
> A good main event and co-main event.


2 guys past their best and a blatant attempt by Dana to get his BFF Chuck back into the title picture constitutes a good co-main event ?


----------



## Seanzky (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd rather get my d*ck caught in the door than bet against Silva.

As for Chuck and Shogun... All Chuck has to do is slightly surpass Coleman's training (i.e., one extra sit-up or one extra pull up) while Shogun has to do the same thing he did with Coleman but only with a little more effort this time. I guess I'm on the same boat as most people here. I don't really care who wins this one. The LHW division is so deep, these two right now are more like ringers than an addition to the depth of this division. Sad to say because they both could be a factor.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Suizida said:


> 'Anderson by fatality...BWAHAHAH!'.
> 
> That's about the ending of this fight , you never no he could always sub him out. Silva with a win that doesnt result from an injury is always nice, and then breaking the record for longest streak in the UFC and equaling the most amount of defences with Tito (and maybe Hughes).
> 
> ...


Is Chuck working with American Top Team now in Florida.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Man all these cards coming up are stacked from top to bottom....


Mauricio "Shogun" Rua 17-3-0 vs. Chuck Liddell 21-5-0 
















Anderson Silva 23-4-0 vs. Thales Leites 14-1-0 
















Luiz Cane 10-1-1 vs. Steve Cantwell 7-1-0 
















David Loiseau 15-5-0 vs. Ed Herman 16-6-0 
















Jason MacDonald 22-11-0 vs. Nate Quarry 16-3-0 
















Brian Stann 6-1-0 vs. Krzysztof Soszynski 17-9-1 
















David Bielkheden 13-6-0 vs. Mark Bocek 6-2-0 
















T.J. Grant 13-20 vs. Ryo Chonan 15-9-0 
















Sam Stout 14-5-1 vs. Matt Wiman 10-4-0 
















Tamdan McCrory 11-2-0 vs. TBA


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hell yeah Screename!!

I choose;

Leites -- I believe he can do it.

Shogun -- I want to see Liddell fall further. I do not like him at all.

Jesus, looks like Cantwell is afriad because he knows Cane's photo is right next to his. :confused05: -- Cane is going to go to jail after this fight.

I like Herman and Loiseau so this could go either way and I'd be happy.

Quarry -- I hope he smashes Macdonald with a knee to the chin.

Ryo Chonan -- Grant has a big test ahead of him here. Let's hope the octagon jitters don't hit this fella.

Stout -- Should be an interesting standup battle.

McCrory, is he the guy Lytle KO'd really fast ?

Great event as I've said before. Montreal is getting a real treat. :thumbsup:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

McCrory isn't the guy that Lytle knocked out, that was Bradley


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

McCrory isn't the guy that Lytle knocked out, that was Bradley


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

how is he the #1 contender seriously.. they need to snatch Belfort from Affliction


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

is it wrong that i'm not even sure who leites is?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I think that I am going to go with the upset. I just have a feeling Thales is going to be able to get Anderson down in this fight and be able to SUB him. 

Luckily we are a couple months away so I can still change my pick if I want to.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

This might be unimportant but we are done with Fighter vs Fighter names this one on UFC.com is UFC 97 Redemption dont really get it at all


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't really get why they would call it Redemption, maybe Chuck and Shogun are trying to redemt themselves? this name would have been better for this past weekend or maybe UFC 98


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

I am really looking foward to this. I have to go with Anderson Silva, its so hard to pick against him. I am going to say that Liddell and Shogun both come in in great shape and we see an epic battle. They are both two of my favorite fighters and either way, I win.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

The Legend said:


> I think that I am going to go with the upset. I just have a feeling Thales is going to be able to get Anderson down in this fight and be able to SUB him.
> 
> Luckily we are a couple months away so I can still change my pick if I want to.


First picking Thiago over Machida and now this. Well if you don't change your mind ill sig bet you. I think to many ppl aren't giving any respect to Anderson's Bjj because everyone is in awe of his awesome standup, but his BJJ is also solid and ppl tend to forget it.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

I dont think thales will be able to get him down. i expect silva to keep his distance, stuff the take downs and ktfo leites in the first round.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Suizida said:


> First picking Thiago over Machida and now this. Well if you don't change your mind ill sig bet you. I think to many ppl aren't giving any respect to Anderson's Bjj because everyone is in awe of his awesome standup, but his BJJ is also solid and ppl tend to forget it.


Get your facts straight, I was rooting for Thiago because I like him more, that doesn't mean I picked him to win, that was bbjd7.

I respect Anderson's bjj skills alot but if Thales is able to get on top of him I think Thales has the ability to give Anderson some problems.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Keep hoping Anderson loses then you can say you called it.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

yort said:


> Keep hoping Anderson loses then you can say you called it.


What the hell are you talking about? Anderson is one of my favorite fighters, I am not picking him to lose so I can say that I called it.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh my bad, thought you were picking him to lose this fight.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

after silva takes care of leites he'll probably go back up to 205 and fight someone and then go back down to 185 and fight okami , possible contenders after that are rematches with marquardt and then cote


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

yorT said:


> Oh my bad, thought you were picking him to lose this fight.


I am picking Thales to win(as of right now) but I am not doing it just so I can say I called it.


----------



## Silva_09 (Feb 4, 2009)

LOL your a ******* idiot? obviously its the main event you stupid ****,it clearly shows it, maybe if you put some effort into typing into google "UFC 97" then maybe you would now, please never come back to UFC forum, head over to ELITE XC or Affliction cause you a DUMBASS


----------



## Silva_09 (Feb 4, 2009)

What all you dont realize is silva is getting better. You want to know why Anderson Silva & Lyoto Machida are BOTH undefeated in the UFC? They both Train together with the Nogeura brothers. Impeccable talent under one roof, no matter how many wins Thales has in a row no matter how had he trains, he won't beat Silva, itd be nice to see Silva lose for ONCE but it wont happen, his Training is too strong & his accurate punching and 1st -2nd round kos....Thales has no chance


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

The Legend said:


> I am picking Thales to win(as of right now) but I am not doing it just so I can say I called it.


Soz Legend, i thought you picked him cause you thought he was gonna beat him, no disrespect


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Thales is going to get beaten down in a quick and brutal manner, I think Silva is going to want to prove something. Leites has nothing, nothing on Silva.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

The Crow will be returning to the UFC... on the PRELIMS? WTF is that?

I'm sure they could make this an awesome main event card by hacing the Crow vs Herman and McDonald vs Quarry on the main card. Well one of em because of the newly added Hardonk vs Kongo fight.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Suizida said:


> Soz Legend, i thought you picked him cause you thought he was gonna beat him, no disrespect


I am picking Thales because I think he is going to beat Anderson I was telling yort that I am picking him but I am not doing it just so I can say that I called Anderson Silva's firt loss in the UFC.


----------



## Silva_09 (Feb 4, 2009)

TheNegation said:


> Thales is going to get beaten down in a quick and brutal manner, I think Silva is going to want to prove something. Leites has nothing, nothing on Silva.


THANK YOU, this guy knows how it is, FUK Thales


----------



## BrandonBeninato (Jan 30, 2009)

Silva_09 said:


> THANK YOU, this guy knows how it is, FUK Thales


What exactly has Thales done to deserve a "FUK Thales" :confused02:

Oh, and it will be a miracle if Thales lasts 7 minutes with The Spider.


----------



## Silva_09 (Feb 4, 2009)

BrandonBeninato said:


> What exactly has Thales done to deserve a "FUK Thales" :confused02:
> 
> Oh, and it will be a miracle if Thales lasts 7 minutes with The Spider.



hes done nothing, im just tired of hearing how Thales will beat anderson, every match, they bring in someone with a different strength to hopefully beat anderson, but it the end what does end up happening is he ko's or tko's in the first and second round,sorry but im just tired of hearing he will be beat, hes even changed weight classes, and smashed irvin 1:01 into the first round.....so now what?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I am the only person that has said Thales is going to win at least on this forum I don't really see what you are upset about.


----------



## Silva_09 (Feb 4, 2009)

The Legend said:


> I am the only person that has said Thales is going to win at least on this forum I don't really see what you are upset about.


Wish all you WANT,but it still doesn't help Thales's case that hes gonna get beat down by the ufc,pride,cage rage, and shooto champion


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Silva_09 said:


> Wish all you WANT,but it still doesn't help Thales's case that hes gonna get beat down by the ufc,pride,cage rage, and shooto champion


11 posts and full red rep bars, great posting man keep it up... actually :bye02:.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Silva_09 said:


> Wish all you WANT,but it still doesn't help Thales's case that hes gonna get beat down by the ufc,pride,cage rage, and shooto champion


I don't need to wish, it won't upset me if Thales loses because Silva is one of my favorite fighters.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I don't need to wish, it won't upset me if Thales loses because Silva is one of my favorite fighters.


it wont suprise me either if Silva wins.. to tell you the truth, i think Silva is expected to win..

on the other hand, if Thales were to beat Silva.. there will be non stop nut hugging and "ive loved Thales from the start" from many people..

Good luck to Thales..


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

cezwan said:


> it wont suprise me either if Silva wins.. to tell you the truth, i think Silva is expected to win..
> 
> on the other hand, if Thales were to beat Silva.. there will be non stop nut hugging and "ive loved Thales from the start" from many people..
> 
> Good luck to Thales..


I didn't know you liked Thales, the only other person besides me that I know who likes him is Damone.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

You like Leites Damone? Explain yourself.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I do, I really, really do. I think Leites has the goods on the ground to pull it off.

If Thales gets Silva down, then this fight will get really interesting. I think he has a better ground game than Silva.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

..............all........right.........

I should have known you'd never be the same after UFC 92.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I didn't know you liked Thales, the only other person besides me that I know who likes him is Damone.


I like Leites. I like Maia more, but Leites is sick. Still picking Anderson.


----------



## Piros (Feb 1, 2009)

Im going with silva, just so hard to see anyone beat him right now, Im happy to see loiseau back in the ufc again hes a good fighter I just hope hes worked on his mental game.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Wiman/Stout should be a good scrap plus the return of Louiseau on the undercard.


----------



## Silva_09 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hellboy said:


> Wiman/Stout should be a good scrap plus the return of Louiseau on the undercard.


why do u talk about other matches?
notice wat the thread is called ?
lol


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Silva_09 said:


> why do u talk about other matches?
> notice wat the thread is called ?
> lol


The thread is to talk about the PPV


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Holy crap, I just noticed that David Louiseau is on this, this card is pretty heavy, I like.


----------



## Silva_09 (Feb 4, 2009)

The Legend said:


> The thread is to talk about the PPV



OR your semi blown retarted and it clearly states ufc 97 silva vs leites, which in no way shape or form has anything to do with any other card, if you wanna bring different shit up in a thread go make your own ******* thread


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Silva_09 said:


> OR your semi blown retarted and it clearly states ufc 97 silva vs leites, which in no way shape or form has anything to do with any other card, if you wanna bring different shit up in a thread go make your own ******* thread


First post of the thread says this:


> Banner Not available at this time
> UFC 97: APRIL 18, 2009
> venue: Bell Centre in Montreal, Canada
> 
> ...


----------



## Silva_09 (Feb 4, 2009)

yorT said:


> First post of the thread says this:


your a ******* dumb, you just dont get it .


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Silva_09 said:


> your a ******* dumb, you just dont get it .


Hey Short bus kid- take the safety harness and your helmet off before starting stupid crap.


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

Reading through the whole card this is going to be a badass PPV. I think Anderson will win, he will come out with something to prove after the Cote fight. I really cant call Liddell/Shogun. Their two of my favorite fighters, so either way I win. If Shogun doesnt get in shape Liddell will win but if Shogun getshis cardio in order I could see Shogun taking this. I guess if I were betting i'd put my money on Liddell.


----------



## SOFARSODY (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm a big Shogun fan but he's been lookin' sloppy since entering the UFC.If he's going to beat Liddell he needs to up his cardio big time and be a little more on his toes if he plans to stand toe-to-toe with the iceman.I could see Shogun utilize the leg kicks to win the fight like Jardine did against Liddell.I hope Shogun returns to his "Pride-self" again and wins,but its not going to be easy for him against Liddell.I have to be honest with myself.

As for the main event...Anderson's going to win,hands down.


----------



## Embry (Jan 9, 2009)

I gotta go with Anderson Silva. I just don't see him losing this fight. He is at his best, and still getting better with every fight I see him in. :thumbsup:

On another note though. This is going to be a great night of fights...cant wait


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Anderson Silva should win this one probably.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Is it still going down in Montreal or is it getting moved ?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I got Thales Leites on this one. Why? Because I like him, rooting for him, and I think he has just as good of a chance as any(given the sitution of the MW division).


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow, this is a REALLY solid card from top to bottom. Stan and Sozsyinski is gonna be a slug fest! The return of Kang! Luiz Cane and Steve "I'm a douchebag who has always wanted to hurt another fighter in the cage" Cantwell! The return of "The Crow" to take on Ed "short on talent" Herman! Wiman vs. Stout has sleeper FOTY written all over it! McDonald and Quarry will be an excellent grappling battle between two really good grapplers! This card is just flat out rock solid, I don't think there is any need to mention the main or co main event other than to say Leites is taking Marquardt's rightful position as next challenger to the Spider, but I am totally confident Marquardt will get the next shot.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

just posting the poster


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

cplmac said:


> Wow, this is a REALLY solid card from top to bottom. Stan and Sozsyinski is gonna be a slug fest! The return of Kang! Luiz Cane and Steve "I'm a douchebag who has always wanted to hurt another fighter in the cage" Cantwell! The return of "The Crow" to take on Ed "short on talent" Herman! Wiman vs. Stout has sleeper FOTY written all over it! McDonald and Quarry will be an excellent grappling battle between two really good grapplers! This card is just flat out rock solid, I don't think there is any need to mention the main or co main event other than to say Leites is taking Marquardt's rightful position as next challenger to the Spider, but I am totally confident Marquardt will get the next shot.


Marquardt has to get by Gouveia first. That's going to be a tough fight for him.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Damone said:


> Marquardt has to get by Gouveia first. That's going to be a tough fight for him.


I feel they are both well rounded, but Nate is more well rounded. + Gouveia will never get a shot if he doesn't make weight


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

silva all the way


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

updated with poster :thumbsup:


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

It's so hard to pick against Anderson .........but i just have a gut feeling that Thales is gonna choke the spider out. Dunno why, just think it's gonna happen that way.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow, why is Chuck Smiling like that.

And man.. Chuck vs. Shogun. Who'd have thought that when they fought, it wouldn't be for the champ and it wouldn't even be main event.

Chuck by Knockout unless Shogun of old comes up.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Spoken812 said:


> Wow, why is Chuck Smiling like that.
> 
> And man.. Chuck vs. Shogun. Who'd have thought that when they fought, it wouldn't be for the champ and it wouldn't even be main event.
> 
> Chuck by Knockout unless Shogun of old comes up.


I know huh? It's crazy that just a year ago this would not only be the main event, but one of the most hyped matches ever. It should still be a good fight though. I'm hoping shogun looks good and pulls a definitive win, because he's still young and could make a title run with a few wins. Chuck is pretty much done.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Leites is going to get his face smashed in by Anderson Silva. Leites has no chance in winning this fight. He should have lost against Marquardt, they only reason he won was because of the two point deduction. Anderson Silva via whatever he wants yet again...


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Wow, why is Chuck Smiling like that.


I have no idea maybe he is punch drunk, or just drunk, its pretty creepy. I think Anderson Silva will win, I think Chuck will win.

I wish Brian Stann good luck he has a real chance to put in a good showing against one of the biggest names in the division.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Plus, Stann's a marine!!!!!


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Both Liddell and Silva will walk away with wins, probably both KO's..


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

LCRaiders said:


> Both Liddell and Silva will walk away with wins, probably both KO's..


The Chuck Shogun fight makes me sad as either one loses i am sad.

If Shogun loses in similiar fashion to his last few fights i wouldnt be surprised if the UFC gave him the chop (or at least put his contract on hold) so he could get some wins and back to his old self.

If Shogun wins by fighting the way he used to ill be happy, if chuck wins be KO ill be happy (ITS BEEN WAY TO LONG SINCE HIS LAST ONE)


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Suizida said:


> The Chuck Shogun fight makes me sad as either one loses i am sad. If Shogun loses in similiar fashion to his last few fights i wouldnt be surprised if the UFC gave him the chop (or at least put his contract on hold) so he could get some wins and back to his old self. If Shogun wins by fighting the way he used to ill be happy, if chuck wins be KO ill be happy (ITS BEEN WAY TO LONG SINCE HIS LAST ONE)


Agreed, it's long overdue.. Chuck needs to KO Shogun


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Can't wait for this card. I've got great seats to watch My boy Chuck, the Spider who is arguably the best PFP in the world (GSP might have something to say bout that), and the return of 'The Crow'. I'm still pinching myself to make sure I'm not dreaming. Great card. I'll hopefully post some pix after the event. Looking SOOOOOO forward to being there. Also, mark my words. The Stout fight is going to be a BOMB FEST. KO by someone! Go Sam!!


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

I really wanna see Shogun KTFO of Chuck. I don't think Chuck has a chance to KO Shogun.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

cmon silva!!!!


----------



## Bbauhan1 (Mar 9, 2009)

OMG that Rua-Coleman fight was so stupid but yea im going for Chuck...and i really hope that Silva doesn't underestimate Leites


its gonna be good


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I think this is going to be an easy win for Anderson.. and when it is he will be the new Octagon Record Holder for most wins..


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

If Lutter caused Silva trouble with his bjj and top game, I think Leites could do the same.

This is will be Silva's toughest test in the UFC to date.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Leites is not a better fighter than Nate IMO. I really dont see him posing much of a threat in this fight. Silva by Domination is the only way i see this fight going


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

This is going to be another walk in the park for Silva. Leites couldn't even beat Marquardt. The only reason he won was because Marquardt was deducted two points. There is no way Leites can beat Silva. I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Gulbrandsen (Mar 10, 2009)

I think Siva has this in the bag


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

*Anderson Silva* vs. Thales Leites 
Chuck Liddell vs. *Mauricio "Shogun" Rua* 
*Krzysztof Soszynski* vs. Brian Stann 
*Cheick Kongo* vs. Antoni Hardonk 
*Luis Cane* vs. Steve Cantwell 
Mike Ciesnolevicz vs. *Eliot Marshall*
Xavier Foupa-Pokam vs. *Denis Kang* 
Jason MacDonald vs. *Nate Quarry* 
Ed Herman vs. *David Loiseau* 
David Bielkheden vs. *Mark Bocek* 
*Ryo Chonan* vs. T.J. Grant 
Sam Stout vs. *Matt Wiman*

Hardest fight to pick is MacDonald/Quarry and I'm still unsure.


----------



## shawnyboyy204 (Mar 16, 2009)

RushFan said:


> This fight is probably two years too soon for Thales. I can't understand why the UFC would risk derailing a young guy with so much potential.:dunno:
> I'm hoping that Thales can leave the cage without any serious injuries or a "Franklin" nose.


The reason why the UFC made this fight happen is simply because there isn't anyone else in that division worthy enough to contend for the title. Leites presents a challenge for Silva in terms of BJJ. Otherwise, I dont see Leites winning at all. If GSP successfully defends his belt against Alves, expect GSP vs Silva to happen.


----------



## Shellshock14 (Mar 18, 2009)

e-thug said:


> So is Silva Vs Leites for sure the main event?? If I were a betting man Id say Liddell Vs Shogun was the main event.


Ok a short lesson in UFC cards. Title fights are always the main event. it doesnt matter if the co-main event involves a legend, its still not a title fight.


----------



## Shellshock14 (Mar 18, 2009)

shawnyboyy204 said:


> The reason why the UFC made this fight happen is simply because there isn't anyone else in that division worthy enough to contend for the title. Leites presents a challenge for Silva in terms of BJJ. Otherwise, I dont see Leites winning at all. If GSP successfully defends his belt against Alves, expect GSP vs Silva to happen.


I dont even think that Thales can tap Silva out. I am aware that his BJJ is at a higher level, but not a huge difference. Silva, being a black belt as well, should be able to neutralize Leites. If the fight remains standing, We all know that Silva will own. I just hope he comes out more agressive than he did in the Cote fight.


----------



## Outcold (Mar 18, 2009)

Both Shogun and Chuck need convincings wins desperatly, which should make for a entertaining fight much like Wanderlei vs Chuck


----------



## Boddhissatva (Mar 28, 2009)

Silva wins this easily...

There is a lot of nonsense about, "oooh...Silva is going to be in trouble when Leites gets him to the groud..."


First off, Silva has some of the must underrated BJJ and ground game, and...

I would love too see just how exactly is Leites going to get Silva to the ground.

I dont' see this going past round 2


----------



## Josh Jones III (Mar 20, 2009)

To me, Silva vs Leites isn't even really the main event at UFC 97. Silva just had to fight someone and (a) he already beat Marquardt and (b) Maia need one more win to be ready. I think Silva breezes past Leites.

Liddell/Shogun should be a total slugfest. If Shogun actually gets himself in shape this time, I say he kills Chuck....Liddell has lost a step and he'll get knocked out by one of Rua's combos.


----------



## MMA Fan 101 (Mar 7, 2009)

Leites via armbar in the 1st round


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I know Leites is fighting the odds, but I am cheering for him. I always cheer for the underdog when he's a good guy.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

I am looking forward to this ppv. A couple of my favorite fighters are in this one. Silva and Liddell.


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

This reminds me one the latest episodes of Heroes. The one where Sylar meets his father. Silva is Sylar and Leites is just another "small game". Too easy for him, there is nothing to be gained.


----------



## NastyNinja (Feb 4, 2009)

"walk in the park" 

If you think Silva holding the belt, fighting to defend it, trainning to fight vs another pro fighter who has the ability to take any mistake and turn it into a 100% win via a submission with out being able to counter it once it is put on, seriously, then you are just dumb and should not talk....

Silva is a monster and does his job but is not jesus... He fights against a man that can take him out just as easy with another form of combat, just because you love the taste of his balls in your mouth and on your pancakes dont mean you have to talk like he is so far past another pro it is such a disgrace for him to even fight him, last I looked I could find video of him getting his shit pushed in....

Just like chuck when you guys were gobbling his nuts for life force juice he could easly be stopped in a split second and lose his "demi-god" status....

I love silva he is great and shows what I think a champion should be, but to take the man and throw him up that high up is funny and to think a man who trainned most his life to catch arms, legs, chokes etc could not knock his ass out then wiki jits because skill/size/talent/muscle/money/fame wont stop a lose arm mistake...

Oh Silva master remove your balls from your broods mouth and explain real fighting and not movie fighting...raise01:raise01:raise01:

then later you can plop them back in


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Silva vs. Leites / Liddell vs. Shogun*

...Anderson Silva seems practically unstoppable. Leites does have better Jiu Jitsu but Anderson is comfortable on his back. Silva has proven Jiu Jitsu skills himself. I can't see Leites offering anything better than what Anderson has already faced and defeated convincingly. The level of competition that Silva has faced compared to Leites is night & day. I believe Anderson will amaze us all again with arguably the best stand-up in MMA. Leites won't get past the 3rd round. Silva by TKO.
...As for Chuck Liddell, this is a do or die fight for the Iceman. Another loss & I think Chuck should hang up the gloves. The LHW Division is just way too deep. I really hope he scores one of his classic KO's but Shogun is still a very dangerous striker. This will be a slugfest and Chuck has finally started to work on his defense with ATT, which could make ALL the difference in this fight. Chuck needs to do what he's done so well in the past- be patient, use plenty of footwork and utilize his superior reach & counterpunching. I don't see Shogun taking Chuck down. Kickboxing vs. Muay Thai...should be explosive!..:thumbsup: Liddell TKO by round 3.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm peeing my pants! I'm going to ask my girlfriend to knock me out and use smelling salts when the ppv starts.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I hope there are a lot of short fights on the main card. Cain vs Cantwell sure could be. There are fights like Crow vs Short fuse and Athlete vs Rock... hell Magalhaes vs Marshall is gonna be sweet, and the Professor vs Kang. Frak it just show them all UFC!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

SuicideJohnson said:


> I'm peeing my pants! I'm going to ask my girlfriend to knock me out and use smelling salts when the ppv starts.


Ha Ha Ha...that was a good1


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Almost there  Im watching it on an itv player, and they are showing showing Shogun vs Antonio *Rogerio* Nogueira leading up to it, very nice.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

man im psyched !! hardonk FTW !!!


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

I want Kang, Cane, Shogun ftw


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*UFC 97.....wtf happened?...UGH!!!*

...A stacked card but a disappointing night of fights. It's obviously over for Liddell. So sad to see the most popular MMA fighter go out that way. At 39, Chuck just doesn't have it anymore. That was Chuck's worst performance to date. Shogun on the other hand did looked like the Shogun of old and whoever mentioned that was on the button. Time for Chuck to hoist up the UFC HOF trophy and move on. We all owe a lot to Liddell for giving us some of the greatest highlight reels and making the UFC become what it has. 
...As for Anderson Silva, what is going on with him? He seemed almost arrogant fighting Leites. Almost as Leites wasn't even good enough to be in the octagon with him. Then Thales kept dropping to the mat like a wuss & Anderson just wouldn't engage in his stand up. Seems like Anderson just isn't being challenged anymore. He needs to move back up to 205 or fight GSP. I loved the crowd chanting GSP...a well stated chant. 97 was pretty weak...:thumbsdown:


----------



## iFight_50 (Apr 19, 2009)

im looking foward to seeing silva fight and i can't wait 2 see how he wins this one he always surprise me in his matches


----------



## Fedorsensei (Apr 20, 2009)

Anderson Silva fought intelligently by not going to the ground with Leites. But this is one of the most boring MMA championship fights. This is entertainment sports. People don't go to the NBA to see lazy lay-ups but tomahawk, in-your-face dunks. Silva should've gounded and pounded Leites and finished him there. He deserved the boos. It's gonna be hard to sell a Silva fight without a worthy contender.


----------

